# "DIY: Wood Fly Boxes" (a method using a hand-held router and enclosed templates)



## Gary Salisbury (Apr 11, 2014)

*"DIY: Wood Fly Boxes" (a method using a hand-held router and enclosed templates)*

I originally posted this free book about 6 years ago but have made lots of changes and improvements so it is time again to upload the newest copy of "DIY: Wood Fly Boxes" (a method using a hand-held router and enclosed templates).

This is the best method if you don't have a CNC router because you get consistent results and the process is repeatable without variations. 

================================================================================

It started as a question of, "How'd you do that?" and turned into a book. Here is a free copy of that book, "DIY: Wood Fly Boxes" (a method using a hand-held router and enclosed templates) that I have written and published on Pinterest, Indestructible, Router Forums, etc.. So far, I have given away over 8,000 copies of this book all over the world. 

Please let me know if you see any errors, omissions, or other improvements that can be made to it. Enjoy....


Gary Salisbury
Sunny Southern Kalifornia


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

thanks for sharing !


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Gary,

Great job, sent you a PM


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Many, many thanks, Gary. This is one of the best how-to's I've ever seen!


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very generous of you, Gary. Thanks.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job, very well done. Thanks for your sharing, you have done all the work figuring it out, now we get all the fun using this information. Excellent way to use up small cut offs and scraps. good show Ole Chap.
Herb


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I used to tie flys many years ago so I have contemplated making fly boxes for many years. I start looking for parts then something comes up and I drop the project. 

This information is great and I thank you for sharing your PDF.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Gary Salisbury said:


> I originally posted this free book about 6 years ago but have made lots of changes and improvements so it is time again to upload the newest copy of "DIY: Wood Fly Boxes" (a method using a hand-held router and enclosed templates).
> 
> This is the best method if you don't have a CNC router because you get consistent results and the process is repeatable without variations.
> 
> ...



I just quickly browsed through the book and cannot say enough about your generosity in sharing it with the Forum. Please accept my humble THANK YOU...!

As a flytyer and flyfisherman I can truly appreciate the material in the book. Be certain that I will read it "cover to cover" and am sure I will enjoy it.

Thank you again for sharing such a wonderful prize...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

You’ve got some mad skills there Gary . I’ve heard someone talking about fly boxes recently, and now I know what their referring to.
My last boss lives to fish . Hopefully someday I can make him some


----------



## Gary Salisbury (Apr 11, 2014)

Bstrom said:


> Many, many thanks, Gary. This is one of the best how-to's I've ever seen!


Thank you so much for your kind words. It has involved a lot of research and time in making it what it is today. I'm always open to suggestions for improvement.


----------



## Snowkiwi (Jun 17, 2020)

Awesome Gary, hopefully, I will be able to eventually replace my many "Plastic Fantastic" Fly boxes! Well, when I learn a bit more!!!


----------

